# Does Nachbar have a future in Houston?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I was excited to see him get some playing time earlier in the season, but since then he's been a regular bench warmer. I still believe he's a very talented player, but he's just not being utilized by Gumby, especially now that Houston's in playoff contention. He'll be in his last year of contract next year, so will Houston resign him? He has a lot of potential - Houston knows that (else they wouldn't draft him 13th overall), and I'm sure ever other NBA team knows that too. So I'm sure that if Houston don't offer him a decent contract, he'll probably sign with a young rebuilding team. Even worse, if Houston don't protect him he can get picked up by Charlotte in the off-season...
So what is his future in Houston? As much as I'd love to see him develop him game and turn into the next Nowitski, I'm guessing Houston would probably package him in a trade with Steve Francis or someone else to get something better in return.
Thoughts?


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

When the Rockets drafted him I had high hopes. But Nachbar has no future with the Rockets, nor does he have a future in the NBA. I liked Nachbar and wanted him to develop, but he just can't play in the NBA.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Next year will be his last chance to impress the team stuff, if he isn't being traded by then.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Whenever I watch Jiri Welsch play, I think of what Nachbar could be doing with Houston given some minutes. Their games are pretty similar, slashers who can shoot the 3. Nachbar's biggest problem is protecting the ball when he drives to the hole. His 3 pt shot is still inconsistent and he has to fight for playing time with superman Jim Jackson, Cuttino Mobley, Pike and AGriffin. These are all war veterans so maybe his services would be best utilized with a young, up-n-coming team like the Golden State Warriors or Chicago Bulls.

Although Nahcbar has said he needs to improve on his defense to get more playing time down the stretch, Gumby often puts him in when the Rockets need a defensive stop. So his defense isn't that big of an issue, he needs to work on his jump shot, coming off screens and swinging the ball. Gumby relies to heavily on Mobley, who plays under 40 mpg. We need someone who can step up at that SG spot offensively, and Pike hasn't been the answer for us.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

I hope he'll get traded- just not in package with Stevie to the same team :dead: . 

He wasn't declared as 3rd euro-best young player for nothing. All he needs is a chance- I'm sorry to say this, but not in Houston with JVG.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

When Nachbar was drafted I remember reading articles in the Chronicle about how Dawson and Rudy were excited about the pick. I don't think he has much of a future here if Jeff doesn't play him. It would be interesting to see if any team thinks he has potential and would trade for him.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> When Nachbar was drafted I remember reading articles in the Chronicle about how Dawson and Rudy were excited about the pick. I don't think he has much of a future here if Jeff doesn't play him. It would be interesting to see if any team thinks he has potential and would trade for him.


Yep I remember all the praise they where giving him. I had my on hopes for him, but he just looks so out of it everytime he plays. Van Gundy might not be playing Boki, but niether did Rudy T.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Clutch play from Boki tonight. Made some key defensive stops and scored 4 points in OT. Missed some open jumpers though, once his shot is consistent I'm confident Gumby will have him and JJ on the court at the same time. Mobley's mpg can get pushed down to 30 hopefully.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/printstory.mpl/sports/2467174

Sure is a positive sign. The kid's got pretty good work ethics, and Gumby realizes this.


----------

